# Anybody know about E-Spec headlights??



## Saaby (Jan 6, 2003)

The Volvo my sister just bought has a cracked left headlight lens. It passed inspection ok but we want to replace it anyway...

Dealer was going to take care of it if it was under $100, split it with us if it's over $100.

I'm looking at E-Spec lights though and thinking maybe we'll just take the $100 from the dealer and buy some E-Spec lenses. So please, all, share your knowledge...


----------



## highlandsun (Jan 10, 2003)

Ask Daniel Stern @ http://lighting.mbz.org - he'll give you all you need to know.


----------



## Saaby (Jan 10, 2003)

Been on his sight...the FAQ is "Under Construction" however


----------



## Seth (Jan 12, 2003)

Saaby,



> and buy some E-Spec lenses.


<font size="2" face="Verdana, Arial">unfortunately you have to change the complete lamp assembly ( not only the lens ) if you want to convert it to E-spec.

A combination of a DOT reflector and an E-spec lens will give you *funny* results






To make things more complicated, EU headlights need to have auto load-level adjustment or at least manual level adjustment, don´t know if those things are also built into DOT-conforming LA holders.

Seth


----------



## Saaby (Jan 12, 2003)

The lamp holders have a bubble level in them callibrated to DOT standards. If we have to replace the whole LA, maybe we'll end up sticking to DOT


----------



## Saaby (Jan 12, 2003)

1996 850 GLT. It's the 2 lights to one lens setup.


----------



## Seth (Jan 13, 2003)

Saaby,

what type of Volvo is it?

For the Volvo 240 I found this: Volvo 240 Headlights with google, I guess there are quite a lot of pages from Volvo-enthusiasts
 




Seth


----------

